# DVD brenner DWU-12a



## gonzonase (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe da ein Problem mit dem DVD Brenner Sony DWU-12a Firmware 2.0c. Ich möchte ein Firmwareupdate auf den 500a machen. ich finde aber keinen passenden Patch bzw, noch keinen der funkioniert,
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!


----------

